

Will Photos Help Twitter Make Money? - bproper
http://gigaom.com/2011/05/31/photos-are-great-but-will-they-help-twitter-make-money/

======
michaelpinto
Is it just me, or is this the sort of feature they should have added two years
ago? When you look at Facebook they don't blink, when they see something they
don't ask permission and grab it. Twitter on the other hand seems to hesitate
until after the answer is obvious.

